

I am Kevin Rose, Founder of Digg. AMA - trevin
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/xhejs/i_am_kevin_rose_founder_of_digg_ama/

======
cantbecool
This has to be one of the most calculated trolls ever. Bravo 'the dark tipper'
bravo.

